# New tank - fishless cycle



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have bought and set up a smaller tank for a few danio's that I have left. I have read up on fishless cycling but am a bit confused. Can anyone tell me in simple terms what I need to do please. The tank has been running for 3 weeks. I added some of the filter media from the existing tank and also one of the ornaments. I have been adding a little bit of fish food every few days. I checked ammonia last week and it was at 8ppm and is still the same today. I think I must be missing a vital part of the process!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ammonia is now at 0, nitrites are 5 and nitrates 5. I have been using fish food to raise ammonia, I put some in yesterday but ammonia is still at 0 today. I don't know how long it would take to raise ammonia or how much I should be putting in. Do I need to keep using the fish food to bring the nitrites down?


----------

